
The Journey to Android Monorepo: Uber’s Android Codebase Organization - myhrvold
https://eng.uber.com/android-monorepo/
======
kageiit
Hey everyone! I'm Gautam and I tech-lead this project. Happy to answer any
questions/give insights on how we approached this

